# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  TPHCM - Cần bán Samsung Galaxy A7 (2017) giá hấp dẫn

## pizzabon2015

TPHCM - Cần bán Samsung Galaxy A7 (2017) giá hấp dẫn



Gía: 10,990,000đ

Hotline: 1900 2012

Màu sắc	Đen,Vàng, Hồng
Trò chơi	Có, có thể tải thêm
Hệ điều hành	Android OS, v6.0.1 (Marshmallow)
GPRS	Có
Tin nhắn	SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Mail, IM
Khe cắm thẻ nhớ	microSD (TransFlash) hỗ trợ lên đến 256GB
Chipset	Exynos 7880 Octa
Hnammobile cung cấp hàng công nghệ chính hãng như máy tính bảng,laptop,macbook và samsung galaxy a7 (2017)  với giá tốt: nguyên seal tại Hà Nội với chế độ 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 30 ngày nếu máy có lỗi.

Song song với việc phát triển hệ thống bán lẻ, Hnam Mobile chú tâm đến việc phát triển khâu dịch vụ bảo hành sản phẩm và chăm sóc khách hàng. Gần đây hnammobile đã đưa ra dịch bảo hành 5 sao mang đến cho người tiêu dùng nhiều lợi ích mới. Cùng với những đối tác như: Ngân hàng Shinhan, công ty bảo hiểm AAA, GrabTaxi…Hnam Mobile đã ra mắt đa dạng dịch vụ cao cấp như: Dịch vụ trả góp 0% lãi suất, Bảo hành mở rộng, ưu đãi đi taxi miễn phí dành cho khách hàng…Ghé ngay Hnam Mobile để được hưởng ngay những ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhất này ngay nào!

Mới đây, hệ thống Hnam Mobile đã liên tục đón những tin vui khi đón nhận những giải thưởng ghi nhận thành quả từ những thương hiệu công nghệ hàng đầu như “Nhà bán lẻ xuất sắc khu vực miền Nam” và “Đơn vị bán lẻ Hỗ trợ dịch vụ xuất sắc” từ Samsung và Asus Việt Nam. Trên hết, là hệ thống đã luôn được nhiều sự ủng hộ quan tâm từ khách hàng trong suốt gần 12 năm qua – quả thực đây là nguồn động viên to lớn dành cho Hnam Mobile.

Dẫn đầu trong lĩnh vực kinh doanh/ bán lẻ sản phẩm Samsung trên thị trường kinh doanh những sản phẩm công nghệ suốt gần 10 năm qua, hiện tại hệ thống Hnam Mobile đã có đến 17 showroom toàn TP.HCM và ngày càng phát triển thêm

*Thông tin về chương trình khuyến mại*
Cùng với những dịch vụ khách hàng tuyệt vời, Hnam Mobile vói các sản phẩm triển khai nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp cùng những thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Mobell, Philips, Blackberry,

Ngoài ra, khi đến với Hnam Mobile các bạn cũng thể lựa chọn mua cho mình nhiều sản phẩm smartphone giá rẻ cấu hình siêu khủng, thương hiệu nổi tiếng, có giá giảm sốc tại Hnam Mobile như: Samsung Galaxy A7 (2017) hoặc một loạt sản phẩm từ Mobell,

----------

